# Not to Toot my own Horn...[Birthday announcement]



## Nightfall (Dec 11, 2002)

But I figured I'd do it here, in case any of you mugs care. I'm now officially 1 year older. And I have you all to blame for it!  *is kidding*


----------



## MEG Hal (Dec 11, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
One year older, it worked...my spell of aging worked, granted it took 365 days for it to cast, but duration is permanent!!!!

I am a sorcerer extreme...

*cough*hack*wheeze*

Happy B-Day Nightfall.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 11, 2002)

toot away!  

 *Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 11, 2002)

Thank you Hal. And congrats to you to. Who have thought you'd get this far on sheer ego alone?  *is kidding*


----------



## the Jester (Dec 11, 2002)

Happy Birthday!

Have fun... do something you wouldn't otherwise!

Play hooky, a piano, or dnd.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 11, 2002)

Happy birthday Nightfall, may the scarred lands material be plentiful.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 11, 2002)

And one more year to add knowledge of Scarred Lands to the vast pool of gamers.  Happy B Day!!!


----------



## Mark (Dec 11, 2002)

Happy B-Day, Blaine!


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Dec 11, 2002)

Happy Birthday Evangalist Supremo!


----------



## Airwolf (Dec 11, 2002)

Congrats on making it another with all of us here and happy birthday!


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Dec 11, 2002)

Happy Birthday buddy!!!!  I hope it was a good one! 

Well another day older and deeper in SL Knowledge as they say!


----------



## Chun-tzu (Dec 12, 2002)

Happy Birthday, Nightfall!

Maybe we can give you an avatar for your birthday. If you want one, what do you want in it?


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 12, 2002)

Happy B-day!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Dec 12, 2002)

Happy Birthday, Nightfall!  Whenever I think of Scarred Lands, I'll think of you.

And we'll play D&D in your honor this Saturday.

Well, okay, not in your honor...but we _are_ playing.


----------



## caudor (Dec 12, 2002)

Imagine if you will...that a treo of Orcs, well dressed in tuxedos and bow-ties, knock at your door.  There is one bass, one tenor, and a skinny saprano.  All are smiling and holding lit candles as you approach the door.

When you open the door, they all sing together in unison:  'Happy birthday'  [Dream fades]

Well anyway, Happy Birthday!

(P.S.  The is the same bunch of Orcs that will be going door-to-door singing Christmas carols this year.  From what I hear, the tenor does a great "I'm dreaming of a white Christmas").


----------



## Darkness (Dec 12, 2002)

Happy birthday, bro! 

And I hope that you'll get lots of Scarred Lands stuff. 

But then again, you probably already have all of it...


----------



## Terraism (Dec 12, 2002)

Happy birthday, Nightfall - hope we didn't run you _too_ raged living up to our expectations for the Sage.


----------



## Oni (Dec 12, 2002)

Happy Birthday!

Today the happy Oni smiles for you.

ll
ll
ll
ll
ll
ll
V


----------



## Apok (Dec 12, 2002)

Happy Birthday, Nightfall!  

I say we try & find him a good SL avatar.  Maybe a scanned-in pic from one of the SL books shrunk to appropriate size.  Sound good?


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 12, 2002)

Chun-tzu said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday, Nightfall!
> 
> Maybe we can give you an avatar for your birthday. If you want one, what do you want in it? *




I'd like one that looks dark and forboding as well as light hearted too.  

If I have a SL avatar, I want the one in the Termana Gaz of the Jack.  That or Yugman's.  

I like to say thank you one and all for the lovely thoughts. It's made it a very special day. (Well that AND E-Designs. So please, pick up a copy. DeeDee voice "I helped!"  ) 

Cauder, and a special thanks. The orcs suprised my mom.  Needless to say I don't think they'll be hitting any high notes for a while.


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 12, 2002)

Happy Birthday, Nightfall!!!  

May the Big Man of the Scarred Lands have many happy returns of the day.


----------



## Graf (Dec 12, 2002)

*Happy b-day*

Now get back to working on monsters!
<is joking>


----------



## Maldur (Dec 12, 2002)

Happy B-Day!

And Preach on!!


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 12, 2002)

Yay! I am going to take all of the birthday threads out for ice cream over at Baskin Meta's!


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 12, 2002)

Cool!  I want Death by Cholocate Beholder.


----------

